# Dang....



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I ask the Mrs. pickup 2 oil filters from Sears for the rider... she did,but each filter was $18.99  I call Sears and they said "thats the correct price" 

Wasn't there talk Sears might be down sizing or going out of business.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Why would you go to Sears to buy an oil filter provided by the lowest bidder?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yikes! Well Thomas, I picked up an oil filter for my bike the other day and it was $11.49..... Doesn't come with an "O" ring, that's separate. Had to pay another $11.00 for the "O" ring!?! Unreal.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Why would you go to Sears to buy an oil filter provided by the lowest bidder?


I was in hurry and parts # on side of filter Sears 9 miles from us. :dazed:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

pogobill said:


> Yikes! Well Thomas, I picked up an oil filter for my bike the other day and it was $11.49..... Doesn't come with an "O" ring, that's separate. Had to pay another $11.00 for the "O" ring!?! Unreal.


Now to me thats rip off,kinda like going to car wash than paying extra for soap.
Bought Harley battery last year $152.oo almost stain my underwear


----------

